# Leopard Gecko viv revamp



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I've finally finished this vivarium revamp based on the excellent design by Chondro http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/231597-ultimate-leopard-gecko-anti-impaction.html#post3096724 for my leopard gecko, Sebastian.

Enjoy.


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

ah very nice, i like the steps, am in the middle of making mine, hopefully be as good as yours


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Aww wow hun that looks fantastic!!! :no1: HAPPY LEO!!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you very much. Good luck with yours Velosus. The most awkward bit for me was having to work inside the vivarium for it all - I had to keep tipping it up on its sides to get to all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Great job*
*Looks realy nice*


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats stuning and he defo seems to enjoy it. I'm in the middle of designing my viv stack and decor so love seeing what other people come up with


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. This took a lot of time but was really simple to make - I highly recommend it.

Sebastian has now taken to trying to climb up the walls by the boulders, like a rock climber - stupid gecko!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he will love it, he is so cute  do really miss him.
so does jack!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, Gina. He seems fairly indifferent tbh, but that's just him. There are a lot of people who miss him - he had to leave all my university friends. I think he misses them too or at least the excitement of seeing different people all the time. He loves it when Andrew comes round so he can see somebody different.


----------

